# Pioneer RX-540 Stereo Receiver possibly blown?



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

I have 4 speakers hooked up to it, each at 100 watts a piece and at 8 ohm impedance. I had the receiver volume at only an 8th of the full volume and it shut off. I turned it off and back on but it only shows the light for standby mode. Nothing else will display a light. I've unplugged it for a half hour thinking that it was a protection mode but it still does nothing. I've opened it up to find a blown fuse but I couldn't even find a fuse except the small mobo ones that are soldered in.
Any Ideas/suggestions??


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Hello there!

What is the ohms rating per channel as specified on the receiver?

Are these new speakers? Has this receiver worked before?


----------



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

The receiver has worked perfectly before. And The ohms per channel is 8 I'm pretty sure.
And there are two old 100 watts and two fairly new (2008'ish) 100 watts.


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't think it has anything to do with having overblown the channels. Sounds like you've lost the supply switch.


----------

